# Can You Id These Watches Please?



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi All

I bought these two watches in the local pazar, & I am hoping someone with more knowledge than I can make an ID please

the pics are that great, i hope there good enough



The dial on this sometimes looks blue on a pic, but it is purple, please excuse the tacky strap



I will try to get some better pics of this watch,

Thank-you :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Hi All
> 
> I bought these two watches in the local pazar, & I am hoping someone with more knowledge than I can make an ID please
> 
> ...


The purple/blue one is a Zim, I thought it was Cyrillic writing but its just fancy letters...................lol


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

martinzx said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


The other one is from the 1st Moscow Watch Factory. I think it is a Kirovskie, but I'd need a clearer photo to be sure. Anyway it's in the classic Kirovskie crab-lugged case, and probably has the 2408 movement.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Chascomm said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > martinzx said:
> ...


Yes I believe you are correct thank-you for taking the time to reply, here is a clearer picture



The lower writing on the right hand side starting with a K translates Kirova, My wife informs me its a females surname ( it is in Macedonia anyhow )


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

the writing is 1st moscow watch factory 'named after' Kirova, (later became Poljot)


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

martinzx said:


> The lower writing on the right hand side starting with a K translates Kirova, My wife informs me its a females surname ( it is in Macedonia anyhow )


'Kirova' in this context means 'of Kirov' as in Sergei Kirov the famous Bolshevik.

I believe the brand is ÐšÐ˜Ð ÐžÐ'Ð¡ÐšÐ˜Ð• in cursive script.

The smalled text should read 1ÐœÐ§Ð- Ð¸Ð¼ ÐšÐ¸Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ð° i.e. '1st Moscow Watch Factory named after Kirov'


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Xantiagib said:


> the writing is 1st moscow watch factory 'named after' Kirova, (later became Poljot)


 Thank-you great information, I appreciate you taking time to reply


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Chascomm said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > The lower writing on the right hand side starting with a K translates Kirova, My wife informs me its a females surname ( it is in Macedonia anyhow )
> ...


 Thank-you very much its all starting to make sense, from this imformation & movement 2408 ( I can confirm this is the movement in the watch) is it possible to date the watch, I was guessing it was 1960's but is it possible to be 1950's? The Poljot brand was started 1960? if so it must be before? or have I got my facts wrong?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Martin, Google on "ussr watches" and take the "info" and "time" links from there, you'll find lots of pictures of Russian pieces to help you identify your own watches and to look out for others. :yes:

Bothe sites are valuable starter resources for Russian collectors. :lookaround:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

mel said:


> Martin, Google on "ussr watches" and take the "info" and "time" links from there, you'll find lots of pictures of Russian pieces to help you identify your own watches and to look out for others. :yes:
> 
> Bothe sites are valuable starter resources for Russian collectors. :lookaround:


Thanks for that information Mel, very helpful, I have been looking at everything availiable since joining & I continue to do so everyday,


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

If you can get the back off the Kirovski you may find a mark such as 58-3, as well as a four digit movement number.

This would be the third quarter of 1958.

Most if not all of my Kirovas are so marked.

I love these watches, which were at some point sold only through shops such as GUM, to party members; the history of each is fascinating.... where has it been? On whose wrist?

Nice watch. Show us the innards (insides)...


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Martin,

You are certainly finding some lovely watches,i particularly like the Kirovskie,great to see.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

chris l said:


> If you can get the back off the Kirovski you may find a mark such as 58-3, as well as a four digit movement number.
> 
> This would be the third quarter of 1958.
> 
> ...


Here is one is not that great a pic though, cant seem to find the numbers, will get better pic tomorrow


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Russ Cook said:


> Martin,
> 
> You are certainly finding some lovely watches,i particularly like the Kirovskie,great to see.
> 
> ...


Thanks Russ


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

chris l said:


> If you can get the back off the Kirovski you may find a mark such as 58-3, as well as a four digit movement number.
> 
> This would be the third quarter of 1958.
> 
> ...


Here is a better picture as promised,



thats what I find facinating also, where has it been? On whose wrist? :thumbup:


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

> Here is a better picture as promised,


Hmm... Serial number under the balance, no date stamp, no calibre stamp, still using the Kirovskie brand. I'd estimate a production date between about 1960 and 1963.



> thats what I find facinating also, where has it been? On whose wrist? :thumbup:


You've got the bug now. I can sense it.


----------

